# lets talk about FRENCH style scrambled eggs.



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 27, 2020)

i made myself a promise. the second half of my life i am gonna eat better scrambled eggs. i used to do it wrong. so overcooked they squeeze out water. decades of sub-par eggs., like every scrambled egg dish was cooked on a campstove. 

i can do fluffy eggs now. i love them and i have mastered them. this morning i tried the french version, where the eggs are damn near a "Sauce". very loose, very tender. spooned over buttered banquette toast. my first attempt was more curdy..but very good. very good.

any tips? i watched the latest ATK video. there are so many techniques.,


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

Use more butter.


----------



## dsk (Mar 27, 2020)

i havent tried french myself. i do english (ramsey or oliver basic instructions) which is always a good balance of texture to me.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

I was taught, I'm no master at all and not sure how correct it is, this way. Butter cold pan. Turn heat to medium, medium-low and put eggs in. Pop yolk(s). When you see some egg start to set on the bottom, fold gently. Wait for just setting on the bottom again, fold. Repeat. Add salt and more butter at the end. Should result in an almost custard consistency.


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh, that’s really different from what I’ve done. I would usually start with (maybe lightly buttered) cold or warm pan, throw in some lightly beaten eggs and some small cubes of cold butter, and stir stir stir over low heat. Add a little extra softened butter (and maybe a little water) at the end.

As for salt, I might even presalt the eggs 15 minutes before cooking. I feel like it softens things a bit. The eggs also change in appearance during their time with the salt, but you don’t see the change anymore when you cook them.

I haven’t made the French style in a while, though, so I may be misremembering things.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 27, 2020)

ATK uses zero butter. they add water to the pan and wait for steam to indicate a warm enough pan.

i used butter this morning and a tiny bit of water in the pan.


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> ATK uses zero butter.



Heresy! The 1/128th of me that’s French balks at the audacity of these Americans.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 27, 2020)

The 'loose' consistency of the french-style is a no-go for me. I am not a fan of very custardy scrambled eggs (I don't like fried/ over easy, either).

Fkuc, I am 3/4's of the way to being Guy Fierre


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> The 'loose' consistency of the french-style is a no-go for me. I am not a fan of very custardy scrambled eggs (I don't like fried/ over easy, either).
> 
> Fkuc, I am 3/4's of the way to being Guy Fierre



sunny side up with the raw whites on top kinda grosses me out.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

I just know what I was shown. What I suggested could very well be technically wrong. I actually don't like my eggs cooked this way either. 

I was taught by my Executive Chef who was shown by his old Pastry Chef. Some steps or something may have got lost or twisted along the way.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 27, 2020)

My daughter likes “glossy eggs”, AKA scrambled eggs that are just cooked. 

you can start the nonstick pan on Medium heat, three eggs and salt. Mix constantly. At the first sign of coagulation, turn the temp to low-Medium and keep mixing. It’s important to remove the cooked eggs from the bottom of the pan as they cook.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> Use more butter.



+1


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 27, 2020)

> "more butter than you would think is reasonable"



= classic "french recipe" for scrambled eggs


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 27, 2020)

According to some guy named Jacques' recipe: not much butter, only 1 T for 5 eggs. Whisk eggs vigorously with salt and pepper, really whisk them. Once butter is melted, pour eggs into a sauce pan - not a skillet. Whisk slowly and constantly over low heat. As soon as the eggs start to set up, remove from heat and slowly whisk in 1 T cream and 1/2 T of butter. Makes for really creamy eggs. I'm more of a campfire eggs guy, but that recipe works if you want "French" style.


----------



## daveb (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacques's utuber is worth watching for scrambled. Even when I'm cooking for the old folks home, 8 cartons at a time, I'll add some milk or cream at the end to stop the cooking.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2020)

Salt the eggs after cooking not during. I’ll fight Jacque over this.


----------



## SeattleBen (Mar 27, 2020)

Years ago while talking to a friend who asked why my food was so good, just some stupid peas and butter, I told him this.

"Home cooks wonder if they've used too much butter and salt, we wonder if we've used enough."


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Salt the eggs after cooking not during. I’ll fight Jacque over this.



Well before cooking! I’ll fight you if need be. Err maybe not actually, given that one of us has a football related avatar and the other has a math related one...

I do think that in my experience, salting well before results in slightly more tender eggs. But I also think this is like the last thing one should care about... the differences are marginal. Anyway, what do I know.

What’s your reason for doing it after?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2020)

I exclusively use Fleur de Sel or Celtic grey salt for my scrambled eggs. So I apply after cooking. Lol.
Never mind, I fell victim to an old wives tale.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> sunny side up with the raw whites on top kinda grosses me out.



I spent most of my cooking life perfecting easy over, scrambled and omelettes. (Home cook) Now what do I cook most every morning ... sunny side up ... three of them please (I suffer from low cholesterol).

Picture please!







And don’t rag on me over the potato patties. I like them ... and Ketchup too .... sometimes!

And some people think this site is about knives.


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> I spent most of my cooking life perfecting easy over, scrambled and omelettes. (Home cook) Now what do I cook most every morning ... sunny side up ... three of them please (I suffer from low cholesterol).
> 
> Picture please!
> 
> ...



Tater tots are the best thing on the planet.


----------



## esoo (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> Well before cooking! I’ll fight you if need be. Err maybe not actually, given that one of us has a football related avatar and the other has a math related one...
> 
> I do think that in my experience, salting well before results in slightly more tender eggs. But I also think this is like the last thing one should care about... the differences are marginal. Anyway, what do I know.
> 
> What’s your reason for doing it after?



I started salting well before due to Serious Eats. I much prefer the texture. I'll whisk and salt my eggs, fry up bacon and then do the eggs in the bacon pan - screw the butter, bacon fat rocks.


----------



## daveb (Mar 27, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> And don’t rag on me over the potato patties. I like them ... and Ketchup too .... sometimes!



I was with you till the ketchup. Ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> I was with you till the ketchup. Ewwwwwwwwww.



Not to turn this into yet another ketchup and eggs thread, but have you examined your humanity recently? I find it in question.


----------



## daveb (Mar 27, 2020)

@ Amateur Boy.

Put red crap on the plate. Everything tastes like red crap.

It's only credible use is on chitty hot dogs.

So says the chef.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2020)

Historians have often linked the use of ketchup on eggs with societal collapse. This is likely how Rome came undone.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

I was taught salt at the end. Why? I was told it's proper. I've also seen Gordon Ramsay say this. But what the hell do I know? I'm not an expert though, so anyone fighting me will be met with a white flag of surrender (and the face of "Does it really matter?")


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

@M1k3, you have to choose a side in the ketchup on eggs war. You can’t like posts by @professionalhack and @amateurboy simultaneously.


----------



## McMan (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacque's got a couple versions... his OG version saves a little beaten egg and folds it into the scrambled eggs after the scrambled eggs have rested in the pan for a tad to thicken. The raw egg adds sheen and makes for glossy eggs.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Depends on the situation. Are we talking cheesy scrambled eggs with hash browns? Then yes ketchup. Fried egg on Ramen, meh, possibly. Now ketchup+sriracha on eggs! Yes please!


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

No ketchup on the egg with Loco Moco! That's just criminal!


----------



## McMan (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> @M1k3, you have to choose a side in the ketchup on eggs war. You can’t like posts by @professionalhack and @amateurboy simultaneously.


The discussion isn't whether it's alright or not... it's when should it stop?
Much like ketchup on a hotdog, I draw a line in the sand once you stop hanging your coat in a cubby and can muster the fine motor skills necessary to deal with zippers and shoelaces. Figure age six or first grade


----------



## McMan (Mar 27, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Historians have often linked the use of ketchup on eggs with societal collapse. This is likely how Rome came undone.


You mean...


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Know what's barbaric? Scrambled eggs with cinnamon, banana peppers, spinach and ketchup. Daughters can be weird -_-


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Know what's barbaric? Scrambled eggs with cinnamon, banana peppers, spinach and ketchup. Daughters can be weird -_-



I’m making that tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> I’m making that tomorrow for breakfast.



Best of luck to you and your stomach


----------



## Michi (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> @M1k3, you have to choose a side in the ketchup on eggs war. You can’t like posts by @professionalhack and @amateurboy simultaneously.


M1k3’s ethics are flexible


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 27, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Best of luck to you and your stomach



next level: introduce 'em to vegemite


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Michi said:


> M1k3’s ethics are flexible


----------



## Michi (Mar 27, 2020)

HRC_64 said:


> vegemite


Oi! Be careful, you are skating on thin ice there!


----------



## daveb (Mar 27, 2020)

Michi said:


> M1k3’s ethics are flexible



Perhaps he's Swiss....


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> Perhaps he's Swiss....


----------



## parbaked (Mar 27, 2020)

McMan said:


> Jacque's got a couple versions... his OG version saves a little beaten egg and folds it into the scrambled eggs after the scrambled eggs have rested in the pan for a tad to thicken. The raw egg adds sheen and makes for glossy eggs.



Sometimes he adds a little cream to the saved egg before he folds it into the scramble..


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 27, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Know what's barbaric? Scrambled eggs with cinnamon, banana peppers, spinach and ketchup. Daughters can be weird -_-


Sounds like what I scramble up after finishing making french toast for my son, and not wanting the custard with cinnamon and vanilla to go to waste


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> The 'loose' consistency of the french-style is a no-go for me. I am not a fan of very custardy scrambled eggs (I don't like fried/ over easy, either).
> 
> Fkuc, I am 3/4's of the way to being Guy Fierre


and you call yourself a foodie. pfft


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> @ Amateur Boy.
> 
> Put red crap on the plate. Everything tastes like red crap.
> 
> ...


mustard on hot dogs, ketchup dogs is for kids.


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2020)

re: salt, try a mix of popcorn salt and msg on your eggs. game changer.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> I’m making that tomorrow for breakfast.


Post a photo, let’s see what happens. Is that a worse offense than being falsely called a flipper?


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> Post a photo, let’s see what happens. Is that a worse offense than being falsely called a flipper?



On further reflection, I have neither banana peppers nor spinach. Oh well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks fir the tips. I’ll try tomorrow morning. Again.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 27, 2020)

.......or I’ll get menudo takeout


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 27, 2020)

panda said:


> and you call yourself a foodie. pfft


Ha, when the fk did I ever do that? I'm just someone who likes good food, and isn't afraid to say what 'foodies' are afraid to say -- i.e., "look, it may be ethnic, and/ or the current trend, but it tastes like ass and I'm not eating it!"


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Thanks fir the tips. I’ll try tomorrow morning. Again.



Glad we could help


----------



## krx927 (Apr 9, 2020)

A bit afraid to post this here, cause it is definitely not French style. My granny was making them this style and I just say that i prefer them over the French style.

It goes against every haute cuisine style of preparing eggs but for me they are the best scrambled eggs:

Set you pan on max. Wait until it is really really hot. The indicator is when you see sunflower oil starting to burn. Then put inside pre scrambled eggs. Stir vigorously, they are ready in like half a minute or so. Do not overcook.

Add some salt and pepper and put it on a plate and you will get the most juicy and yummy scrambled eggs ever.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 9, 2020)

panda said:


> mustard on hot dogs, ketchup dogs is for kids.



Mayo thank you...


----------



## Migraine (Apr 9, 2020)

My favourite way to do scrambled eggs is honestly the microwave...

Glass bowl, bit of butter. Melt in the microwave. Add eggs, salt, pepper and a splash of milk and whisk.

Heat for a minute (bit less if you have a nuclear powered microwave), whisk, then heat, whisk, heat, whisk in 20 second bursts until perfect.

I also like adding grated cheddar at the end but that might be a step of controversy too far for one post.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 9, 2020)

Migraine said:


> My favourite way to do scrambled eggs is honestly the microwave...
> 
> Glass bowl, bit of butter. Melt in the microwave. Add eggs, salt, pepper and a splash of milk and whisk.
> 
> ...



Are you adding ketchup? That's the real question!


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 9, 2020)

Eggs + Ketchup =


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2020)

Migraine said:


> My favourite way to do scrambled eggs is honestly the microwave...
> 
> Glass bowl, bit of butter. Melt in the microwave. Add eggs, salt, pepper and a splash of milk and whisk.
> 
> ...


eww


----------



## MrHiggins (Apr 9, 2020)

McMan said:


> Jacque's got a couple versions... his OG version saves a little beaten egg and folds it into the scrambled eggs after the scrambled eggs have rested in the pan for a tad to thicken. The raw egg adds sheen and makes for glossy eggs.



That's interesting. I scramble my eggs (with salt) and let rest for a few. After cooking, I place the eggs back into the bowl I used to scramble them in and give them a little stir in the raw egg that's left over in the bowl. I started doing that so I didn't waste that bit of raw egg, but I've always enjoyed the minor texture difference it produces. That Jacque does something similar is pretty exciting to me! Mine are more English style than French, however.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 10, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Are you adding ketchup? That's the real question!



Absolutely not and never.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 10, 2020)

panda said:


> eww



Give it a try!


----------



## Eziemniak (Apr 11, 2020)

How about adding more acid to speed up coagulation while lowering the heat?


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ian (Apr 12, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


>




That’s awesome! Made me so happy.


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm glad. Happiness is in short supply these days


----------



## ecchef (May 3, 2020)

No ketchup on top. Gotta be Heinz Demi-glacé (from the can).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 3, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


>



Tell me you are not gonna sacrifice some eggs to try that. !!


----------



## lowercasebill (May 3, 2020)

I already tried once. But with lockdown and rationing blah blah my kitchi kitchi skills are on hold


----------



## panda (May 4, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


>



drool


----------



## Kippington (May 4, 2020)

I really like the texture difference (and convenience) of scrambled eggs done very quickly on high heat. I like areas with bite surrounded with the smooth, almost raw areas. Also, it takes about 20 seconds to cook once the eggs go in, which is an added bonus.
I had to stop using butter on the toast because there was so much fat in the cheese (melted on the toast) and scrambled eggs already... It feels wrong not spreading anything on the toast, but it eats even better in the end.



SeattleBen said:


> "Home cooks wonder if they've used too much butter and salt, we wonder if we've used enough."


I've always said that good cooking involves learning to hide fats in places people don't think to look. Things like tartar sauce/ranch dressing, smooth mashed potato and anything on a charcuterie plate.


----------



## Kippington (May 4, 2020)

ian said:


> @M1k3, you have to choose a side in the ketchup on eggs war. You can’t like posts by @professionalhack and @amateurboy simultaneously.


I tried this for the first time recently. It's not as bad as it sounds, a bit of added spice, sweet and sour... still a bit odd though.


----------



## orangehero (May 4, 2020)

Does no one have these "Jacques" videos?


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2020)

orangehero said:


> Does no one have these "Jacques" videos?


Here's one..


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2020)

One more training video...


----------



## orangehero (May 7, 2020)

chinacats said:


> Here's one..




I thought we were talking about scrambled eggs?


----------

